# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Od którego miesiąca można podawać dziecku przyprawione potrawy?

## Emilia

Od którego miesiąca można już delikatnie przyprawiać potrawy dla małego dziecka? Jakich przypraw najlepiej i najbezpieczniej używać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podawałam potrawy przyprawione mojemu dziecku, gdy skończyło roczek. Starałam się używać suszonych ziół i warzyw z ogródka, np. kopru czy natki.

----------

